

Military oxygen device set to help children in developing countries - tigger
http://www.ploughshareinnovations.com/blog/military-oxygen-device-set-to-help-children-in-developing-countries

======
mschuster91
Another point to prove why military-funded research is quite necessary for
technological advancement.

